# Any Q7's at dealerships now?



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Any Q7's at dealerships now? Testing, etc?*

Howdy,
I've heard that there are some Q7's still floating around doing testing in the states. Does anyone know where they might be now?
Thanks
RB


_Modified by DBLFRVGNGN at 5:51 PM 2/4/2006_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Any Q7's at dealerships now? Testing, etc? (DBLFRVGNGN)*

they were all in Phoenix for the press launch. I have one in the showroom now.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Any Q7's at dealerships now? Testing, etc? (ProjectA3)*

Have your service guys or lot techs been able to drive the Q7 at any point? We had one briefly before going up to Beaver Creek for the World Cup. It was a Euro Spec 3.0 TDI. 
I am excited about the fuel tank being 26.4 gallons - at least on:
http://www.audiusa.com/feature...tions

Jeff


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Any Q7's at dealerships now? Testing, etc? (Elkmtnmotors)*

I have a loaded Sycamore green 4.2 right now on OEM chrome 20's with a Alcantara headliner. it's euro-spec'd


----------

